# Extremely low cervix 3 mos. post partum - help, please!



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello,

I am three months post partum and my cervix is still low - at my vaginal opening







. Did anyone else experience this and if so, any helpful hints as to how to get it to go back up?

For the first month post partum, my cervix felt heavy and low (to be expected). The second month I couldn't really feel it and it felt like everything was healing just fine. But, during month three, I can feel the heaviness again and sometimes it really feels like it might hang outside of me. When I sneeze or cough, I either have to clench super tight or hold myself there. So far, I have been doing what I call "extreme kegels," but what's funny is that it actually seems to be making it feel heavier - what?! And when I don't do the kegels, most of the time it feels better. I am in the process of trying to see a physical therapist whose specialty is the pelvic floor, but until then, I wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts. I mostly feel like it's just going to take some time to go back to where it was and I did have a low cervix to begin with (but definitely not this low - I could never feel it before). But, a part of me does worry about what options I have if it doesn't go back.

P.S. Also, any tips for a stubborn hemmorhoid? Do these go away by themselves? I feel like the only way mine is going to leave is if I never go #2 again... EVER.

I can't stand feeling like I'm broken with all this stuff going on







But I do forget about it all when I look at my beautiful babe









Thanks for you help!!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't have any advice about your cervix, but seeing a specialist sounds like a good idea. Even considering the major feat your body is still recovering from, hat does not sound right. As for the hemmerhoids, I'll be watching this thread for what others say--I'm 11 mo pp and still have them. It doesn't hurt or itch anymore, but it is SO annoying! I know how you feel there!


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

Sounds like a prolapsed cervix. Kegals should help this when done religiously. (They did for me.) However they don't always. Surgery can be recommended if you are not planning any more kidos. They have to pull it back into place and sew it there to keep it from dropping back down. typically surgery is not recommended until you are finished having kids because the condition worsens with each vaginal delivery. I would definatly consult my OB or midwife.


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Also not what you are wanting to hear if you are planning extended bf, but it will probably "firm up" a bit when you are done bf-ing, possibly when baby starts solids--when your hormones start returning to a non-pregnant/nursing state. I had the same problem after my 1st child, though not after my 2nd/3rd, oddly.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info ladies. That surgery sounds a bit scary to me, especially since I'm planning on having more babies. In those cases, I wonder why the cervix just doesn't go back - did something tear? (Hopefully that's not me)

But it makes sense about the hormones, cjcolorado - that made me feel better and also to hear that it happened to you with #1 and not the other two because I'm picturing myself with baby #2 or #3 and having to wear an extra sling just for my hanging cervix! (sorry if that was TMI) I don't mind if it takes my cervix a while to go back, I just want to know that it will go back!

I was out walking today and I had a bit of a theory, but I don't know if it's true or not until I test it a little more... I am usually an active person and I take dance classes regularly, so this is the LEAST amount of exercise I've ever had in my whole life. I walk almost everyday for a bit, but other than that, not a lot of sweating going on. So, I'm wondering if maybe because all the surrounding muscles to the cervix are not being toned due to this and therefore my cervix is taking its sweet time to go back. I'm starting to think that once I start dancing a lot again that maybe it will pop back into place... what do you guys think? Did you notice any correlation to your cervix positioning and the amount of your activity?

Another idea I had was that perhaps because I am slumped over more than usual with breastfeeding and playing with the babe etc. that those same surrounding muscles may not be getting stretched barely at all (I'm thinking the ab muscles), but that could just be me trying to figure out a reason why this is happening and grasping at straws.

We should rename this thread "What to do with hemmorhoids?" so maybe we could get some more answers on that topic too!


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

I continue to have a prolapsed uterus - which sounds a lot like you. My OB and another both said they don't do surgical repairs anymore because they often fail and their fix was a total hysterectomy - obviously not until we are done with kids. I have major nerve damage too and can't do kegels. I've been getting progressively worse since having DS (who is 26 months) and am often mildy incontinent now. I did see a PT also, wish I had done it sooner because of all the options they have out now.

Good luck to you!!!! It's so frustrating! But the trade off was more than worth it!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

it does sound like you have a prolapsed uterus, and possibly a prolapsed bladder due to the incontinence that you're experiencing.










i have a prolapsed bladder after dd's very traumatic birth, so i can relate to the feelings of being 'broken'.

things are a bit better now, dd is almost 18 months old.

PT can definitely help, it's not just doing kegels and core strengthening but to do them correctly and mindfully. i hope that you are able to find someone in your area that specializes in women's health.

also, you can check out www.wholewoman.com. the woman who put out this website also has a book called saving the whole woman, and it's about managing pelvic organ prolapse naturally and holistically. there are a lot of things that you can do with diet, exercise, supplements and posture that can greatly. the surgical management of prolapse is about one of the worst/ineffective things that you can do. in addition, there is a discussion forum there with some really amazing women who have dealt with similar issues.








you are still so early in the postpartum phase, things should definitely improve for you over time. if you're planning on having more babies, don't 'purple push' and don't push flat on your back during birth.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Thankfully, I am not incontinent and hope that I don't have to deal with that in the future either. Thanks for the link to the Whole Woman website. I have seen it before, but now I definitely need to spend some time there. It's interesting what you were saying about no "purple pushing" etc... I had a home water birth and only really pushed for about an hour (pretty controlled pushing), so I am confused as to how my cervix got so beat up. Even in the middle of pushing, I was aware that I was using my pelvic muscles because when he started crowning, I didn't want him to go back in when the contraction stopped, so I would tighten the kegel muscles during the entire break to keep that from happening. I even remember thinking, "Wow, I am tough - how did I find the strength and focus to be able to do this?!" Another theory (I know, I'm full of them) is that I'm a petite gal and my babe was 8 pounds, but I wouldn't think that would really damage my cervix - 8 pounds isn't huge. I think I am just going to have to be patient here as I think time will be my best healer and the physical therapy will hopefully aid as well. I am grateful for you guys sharing your stories and tips and would love to hear more. It feels so good to know I am not the only one with an "extra-special" cervix/uterus!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Birth and Beyond


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

See if you can find an acupuncturist/doctor of Chinese medicine. There are acupuncture treatments that work MIRACLES for pulling everything back up where they belong. It's amazing.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

You're right, I bet acupuncture would be great. I will definitely look into that.

Another question - for you women who also have experienced the "hanging cervix," what was your take on sex? My husband and I have not rekindled things in the bedroom yet since DS's birth and I'm all for it except for this pesky cervix. Is it uncomfortable? Is there any reason we should abstain?

Thanks again!


----------

